# Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Package Sells 2.5 Million



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Package Sells 2.5 Million*

*Downloadable add-on pack breaks previous Xbox Live sales records.*
By Frank Cifaldi, 04/07/2010










Activision has announced that Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Package has sold 2.5 million copies in its first week. 
According to a statement issued today by the publisher, the downloadable map pack broke previous Xbox Live sales records by selling one million copies in its first 24 hours. 
The package contains three new multiplayer maps and two returning maps from the previous title, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. It is exclusive to the Xbox 360 and costs 1200 Microsoft Points, or $15. 
Modern Warfare 2 developer Infinity Ward has been the subject of several news stories recently, including word yesterday of the departure of two key creative figures.

Source: 1Up.com


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

So Ares have you played them yet? Are they worth the $15?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have yet to play them, but I'm from the school of thought that $15 for maps is a bit over the top, you get three new maps and two maps from COD World at War. If it's the typical map DLC that you get from COD than no it's not worth it IMO. Dan may have some more info to add to this than I at the moment.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I too am interested. After you play the maps a few times you start to yearn for something new, something nobody has an advantage on. $3 a map isn't bad, but does sting a bit.
Matteo


----------

